# سر يخلى كاوتش التلاجه الرف او الفريزر يرجع جديييييييييييييييييييييييد



## ABOTARBO (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*سر يخلى كاوتش التلاجه الرف او الفريزر يرجع جديييييييييييييييييييييييد

((((الميه المغليه))))

+الميه المغليه لما تغلى مايه فى البراد بتاعك 
+ولااااااااااازم براد علشان تعرفى تتحكمى فى المايه ببوز البراد 
+وتيجى بقى من فوق فى الرف او الفريزر وتمشى بوز البراد على الكاوتش من فوق والميه مغليه اهم حاااااااااجه 
+ وتكبى المايه من قريب ولما تعملى الفكرة دى لازم تغلى البراد مرتين 
مره للرف ومره للفريزر وهتلاقى رجعت جديده وبقت فله حلوة خالص

copy
*​


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2011)

حلوه الفكره دى بسيطه 

شكرااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> حلوه الفكره دى بسيطه
> 
> شكرااا ابو تربو
> 
> ...


مرور حضرتك هو الاحلى يا مامتى
سلام المسيح معاكم 
آمين


----------



## rania79 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ياعم انت متاكد ولا جوزى هيدعى عليك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
نايس تربو باشا


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ياعم انت متاكد ولا جوزى هيدعى عليك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نايس تربو باشا


هههههههه لالا مش عارف بصراحة
بس الفكرة منقولة هبقى اجرب فى تلاجتنا :new6:


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جداا
فكره راائعه  جداا
يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جداا
> فكره راائعه  جداا
> يسوع يباركك*​


ربنا يخليك يا أستاذنا

+ ميرسى لمشاركة حضرتك الطيبة

+ ربنا يباركم


----------



## noraa (24 نوفمبر 2011)

طيب بص الاول مشكور للفكرة وثانيا انا هعملها بس لو الثلاجة باظت هتجيب لنا واحدة غيرها


----------



## staregypt (24 نوفمبر 2011)

صح صح
100%
كلام صح
لان المشكلة دى كانت عندى
والصيانة قالولى 
اغلى مياة جامد قوى
وبفوطة وامسح الكاوتش كله
مرة او اثنين
والحمد الله
ميرسى كتير لك
​


----------



## AdmanTios (24 نوفمبر 2011)

أولاً خالص الشكر علي النصائح الذهبية
ثانياً جميع مُداخلات إخوتي الكرام بها إفادة رائعة

إضافتين بعد إذن أخي الحبيب ABOTARBO صاحب الموضوع

1 - يجب شد الجوان المغناطيسي للخارج جيداً أثناء مسحُه بالفوطة الساخنة
     علي أن يتم الشد برفق حتي يتشكل الجوان المغناطيسي علي الوضع الجديد

2 - يوجد طريقة ( لكن للمحترفين ) و هي إستخدام مُصفف الشعر ( السيشوار )
     من المهم جداً للمُحاولين أن يتأكدوا من ظبط درجة حرارة السيشوار علي أقل
     درجة تسخين و هذه الطريقة فعالة و ذات نتائج إيجابية جداً

خالص الشكر للسماح بالمُشاركة
رب المجد يُبارك خدمة جميع الأحباء
و يُبارك كل عمل صالح


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2011)

noraa قال:


> طيب بص الاول مشكور للفكرة وثانيا انا هعملها بس لو الثلاجة باظت هتجيب لنا واحدة غيرها


هههههههههههههه ماشى خلاص 
و ربنا يستر


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> صح صح
> 100%
> كلام صح
> لان المشكلة دى كانت عندى
> ...


طيب نشكر ربنا 
اهو حد شكر فى الموضوع ههههههههههه :scenic:
ميرسى تاسونى


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2011)

Medhat Botros قال:


> أولاً خالص الشكر علي النصائح الذهبية
> ثانياً جميع مُداخلات إخوتي الكرام بها إفادة رائعة
> 
> إضافتين بعد إذن أخي الحبيب ABOTARBO صاحب الموضوع
> ...



الله حلوة خالص الافكار دى 
+ ميرسى خااااااااااالص للمشاركة الطيبة
بس مش فهمت اول نقطة لكن التانية تماااام

+ ربنا يباركم


----------



## AdmanTios (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> الله حلوة خالص الافكار دى
> + ميرسى خااااااااااالص للمشاركة الطيبة
> بس مش فهمت اول نقطة لكن التانية تماااام
> 
> + ربنا يباركم



أخي الحبيب سلام و نعمة

بالنسبة للنقطة الأولي
نعود أولاً لفكرة الموضوع و هي ( سر يخلى كاوتش التلاجه الرف او الفريزر يرجع جديييييييييييييييييييييييد )

بمعني عملي أدق و هو إسترجاع الحالة الأصلية للجوان المغناطيسي
كي ما يكون علي مسافة مُناسبة كبيرة نسبياً لجسم الثلاجة كي ما يمنع
دخول أو خروج الهواء المحيط بالثلاجة

مُرفق صورة لكيفية شد الجوان أثناء العملية كي ما يبرز للخارج
مُجدداً لكي يُعوض قيمة الإنضغاط الطبيعي للإستخدام العادي اليومي







و للمعلومية هذه العملية طبيعية جداً

تقبل مودتي و إحترامي


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 نوفمبر 2011)

Medhat Botros قال:


> أخي الحبيب سلام و نعمة
> 
> بالنسبة للنقطة الأولي
> نعود أولاً لفكرة الموضوع و هي ( سر يخلى كاوتش التلاجه الرف او الفريزر يرجع جديييييييييييييييييييييييد )
> ...


شكرا خااااااااااااااااااالص تعبت حضرتك 
+ وميرسى للتوضيح الجميل دة 

+ ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
آمين


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخى على المعلومة وفيه اضافة بسيطة 

بعد الماء الساخن يوضع بودرة تلك الخاصة بالاطفال 

على الكاوتش ودى عن تجربة مستمرة معى على فترات ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 نوفمبر 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> شكرا اخى على المعلومة وفيه اضافة بسيطة
> 
> بعد الماء الساخن يوضع بودرة تلك الخاصة بالاطفال
> 
> على الكاوتش ودى عن تجربة مستمرة معى على فترات ​


ميرسى تاسونى للاضافة الجميلة دى
ربنا يباركم


----------

